# Use of "Military Current Affairs & News" board for RIP messages



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2007)

*Prepare for rant - - *   

Under _The Newsroom > Military Current Affairs & News_, we quite often get posted breaking news, particularly about casualties overseas. This is as it should be. 

But then it becomes a pain finding out about buddies/potential casualties because one has to scroll through several pages where the only input is "  " - - a situation made worse when the site's bogged.


*There's already a complete forum for condolences*. It's _The Mess >Thoughts and Prayers_. It even specifies 


> *Updates, tributes and memorials for Canadian soldiers who have been injured or killed. Off topic comments will be deleted*



 *Can it not be made an enforced SOP that "News" will be limited to "news"?*  The first poster who feels a need to contribute " "  be required to add a link to their newly created thread down in _The Mess/Thoughts and Prayers_? 

If the Mods can be sufficiently ruthless to note that "Off topic comments will be deleted" from a _Mess/Thoughts and Prayers_ thread, certainly it could be done in _The Military Affairs/News Thread _ for the benefit of those with an interest in personnel deployed on Ops.



 *[Rant ends, but muttering continues offline..... ] *


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2007)

Are you suggesting that a 2nd thread be immediately started for condolances, or that the whole thread, once it turns into a condolance thread be moved over to thoughts and prayers?


----------



## TN2IC (8 Apr 2007)

Journeyman,
                   I, in a way, agree with you. I know what you mean. But then I am also seeing from the other posters. May be they "feel" some sort of remark should be made. I know I am upset right now waiting for word. But I do not mind these little postings. Sorry to add wood to the fire. But it is my two cents. I find this site is to be a All Ranks Mess where anyone can talk/vent/joke like a normal Mess, just without the beer.


You make a good statement anyways,
Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that a 2nd thread be immediately started for condolances, or that the whole thread, once it turns into a condolance thread be moved over to thoughts and prayers?



Keep the News thread for news. The first person feeling a need to add a "RIP   " should start a new thread in _The Mess/Thougths & Prayers_, with a link to _The Newsroom/Military Current Affairs & News_. 

People could post their thoughts and prayers in the appropriate (as advertised) thread, and those who are merely searching for news/details can find it easier without the additional wading through condolences.

I'm insensitive that way.


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2007)

I don't have a problem with that....you're right, in that it is hard to glean information postings in a condolance thread. I find that once it has turned into a condolance thread I post updates in the Sandbox thread, rather than get snarled at because I dared to post in a condolance thread.

(no it has not happened to me, but it has happened to others who made comments other than condolances)


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Apr 2007)

I think it would be good to leave things as they are out of respect for the families, friends and those who want to pay their respects. After the repatriation ceremony at Borden the thread could then be moved to the appropriate area.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> I find that once it has turned into a condolance thread I post updates in the Sandbox thread, rather than get snarled at because I dared to post in a condolance thread.



Well if that is the case then. I change my views on the issue. 


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## McG (8 Apr 2007)

At the same time, it would be nice to have names to go with the threads in the thoughts & prayers board.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Apr 2007)

I think too that there will be those that might want a seperate thread for each of the fallen and possibly for the wounded as well. A group thing is not as desireable.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Apr 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I think it would be good to leave things as they are out of respect for the families, friends and those who want to pay their respects. After the repatriation ceremony at Borden the thread could then be moved to the appropriate area.



Tomahawk. Our rep ceremonies all happen at Trenton not Borden....that's where all our Air Transport assests are and our new C17s (Go Bisons!) will be as well.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with that....you're right, in that it is hard to glean information postings in a condolance thread. I find that once it has turned into a condolance thread I post updates in the Sandbox thread, rather than get snarled at because I dared to post in a condolance thread.
> 
> (no it has not happened to me, but it has happened to others who made comments other than condolances)



Gap

It isn't so much updates as people speculating that has to be controlled.


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2007)

I agree. Most of the speculation is misplaced and ill timed. 

That is why I like the idea of 2 separate threads.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Apr 2007)

*To clear up some confusion (on my end) ;* 

- How exactly is the new "system" going to be run?
Is there going to be a thread in the "thoughts and Prayers" section dedicated to each soldier killed ? Or will there be one "lumped together" thread dedicated to all casualties for an attack(including multiple casualties attacks) ? 

I'm asking this because I have already come across at least two thread dedicated to individual soldiers killed in the same attack. 

Putting my 0.02 cents in right now, I would find a "lumped together" thread dedicated for all of the casualties to be a wiser idea, rather than having two, three or in this case six threads needing to be created.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> - How exactly is the new "system" going to be run?
> Is there going to be a thread in the "thoughts and Prayers" section dedicated to each soldier killed? Or will there be one "lumped together" thread for each multiple casualties attack?
> 
> I'm asking this because I have already come across at least two thread dedicated to individual soldiers killed in the same attack.
> ...



My thoughts, since I'm the feces disruptor.

I don't see it as a "new system." There's a thread for _News_. This is where people have tended to post breaking stories, _including_ Canadian troops taking hits. There's also a thread for _Thoughts & Prayers_. I suggest merely that people use the threads, already created, for a purpose in keeping with their titles. Yes, I have that streak of Spock-like rabble-rouser in me.

That way, people seeking updates can go to _News_ and find it with little difficulty. 
Conversely, people with a need to post " " can do so in the _Thoughts & Prayers _ thread.

It is not a Mod's responsibility, nor is there some _Memorial-bot 5000 _ going to create threads for every fatality. Initially here, when we had no names - - in fact, we didn't even know if they were Canadian - - the "RIP  " posts started. Rather than posting them in _News_, they could/should be posted in a generic memorial thread with the incident name/date, much like occurred in the _News_ thread...only without news. 

When names are released, friends, associates, _anyone_ so inclined can then create a specific thread in _Thoughts & Prayers _ with that persons' name on it, to which anyone could post their......well, their thoughts..... _and_ prayers if need be. You may wish to ask a Mod to move posts; you may wish to repeat some thoughts in the soldier-specific thread.

It may happen that some who pay the ultimate price aren't represented by members here, and there may not be a thread with their name on it. I think that's OK. It's not a contest.

To sum....I didn't think this was a complicated "new system" - - merely a request to use the threads as labled. In any subject (other than condolences in a news thread apparently), the Mods would have been all over the offender like a fat kid on a pack of Smarties, with a warning to "keep it on track!!"

Why is this so complicated?


----------



## Armymedic (9 Apr 2007)

Journeyman,

I concur with you 100%. 

I personally find all those blanket RIP messages  hollow and condesending.


----------



## mover1 (9 Apr 2007)

Totally agree with a separate forums for endless "RIP BROTHER  " sentiments.

Especially when we are using this as the "go to shortcut" sight for all news related articles. 
Protocol that is already in place should be heeded to no matter what scenario. 
Besides personally  those " " posts I find them rather cheesy and hollow and do nothing but cheapen the memory of the fallen. If my time comes I hope to hell that my memory will not be honoured by smiley saluting.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Apr 2007)

dileas

tess


----------



## ZipperHead (9 Apr 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Journeyman,
> 
> I concur with you 100%.
> 
> I personally find all those blanket RIP messages  hollow and condesending.



Thanks, Ash and JourneyMan, for saying what I have been thinking for a while. When I look at those posts, I am looking for information, not someone's attempt to jack their post count up, while contributing little (or nothing) in return. 

Yes, I am an unsentimental barstard, but so it seems is StMMTm and JM. News should be news, and Thoughts and (silent) Prayers are just that. 

Al


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2007)

Although I must agree with you, some on this site have found fit to take these threads and use them as a form of condolences for some of the grieving families, in much the same way as a formal book of condolences.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> *Although I must agree with you, some on this site have found fit to take these threads and use them as a form of condolences for some of the grieving families, in much the same way as a formal book of condolences.*



You mean, sort of an online _Thoughts & Prayers_. Excellent idea. 

And as a conscientious Mod, I know we can count on you to help steer those grieving to the appropriate thread, so that they can see the support from members here, with the added, _completely unforeseen_ benefit of keeping the _News_ site free for news updates. 

You're awesome; thanks.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If the Mods can be sufficiently ruthless to note that "Off topic comments will be deleted" ....



So now you want us to be ruthless with posts we don't feel fit the intent of threads?


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So now you want us to be ruthless with posts we don't feel fit the intent of threads?



I'm merely quoting the thread's title. 


> Thoughts and Prayers
> Updates, tributes and memorials for Canadian soldiers who have been injured or killed. Off topic comments will be deleted.



We're both well aware how much weight my opinion carries regarding Mods


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Apr 2007)

Crush the senate, crush the senate

dileas

tess


----------



## old medic (9 Apr 2007)

Here is what is currently happening with these threads. 

When created, the bulk of the threads in question start out as a news item. 
That is, a press release or news story.  The names are added to the threads
after we are sure the names have been publicly released. 

Once the thread hits 90 days after the first post, it is moved to the Thoughts
& Prayers board.  This is usually well after the thread has become inactive, 
so most people do not notice the move.  When it is moved, they are renamed.
Usually in the format of: Rank, Name, Unit, Date. 

The move keeps the thread from being completely buried inside the "newsroom"
and makes it easier to find long term for those looking.


----------



## GAP (9 Apr 2007)

The only difficulty I see with that format is 

    there is the initial newsclip
    there are generally a bit of query, couple of updates
    then it becomes almost exclusively a condolance thread
    
    any updates added after that are hard to find....do you suggest starting a new news thread, or just leave it like it is?


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> The move keeps the thread from being completely buried inside the "newsroom"
> and *makes it easier to find long term for those looking*.



Understood....but this method does nothing* for the short-term searching for news/details/updates....when many of us have concerns for friends currently in harms' way 


* other than  from people like tess, of course


----------



## josh (11 Apr 2007)

Maybe you could start a "Cheesy" Thoughts and Prayers section to placate everyone?  Throw some flags into the mix too.


----------



## mover1 (11 Apr 2007)

can we get someone to design a smiley ramp party?

     :deadhorse:


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2007)

THis is a discussion site and people are bound to discuss.
Threads with news on our fallen brothers and sisters (including sometimes critisim of various things) get combined with "RIP" threads. 

What do the mods think about seperating threads containing news updates and discussions with ones containing RIP comments.

Personally if I knew someone who passed away I would appreciate the option of reading a RIP thread including comments from people who served with them and not have to sift through the various  (and ever changing) news articles, comments and speculation.   If I did want to read that then I could at my own choosing.

Does that sound like a decent idea?


----------



## GAP (11 Apr 2007)

I have started a Remembering: 11 April 2007 2 Cdn Fallen thread in "Thoughts and Prayers" forum.

Thread Link


----------



## Pte_Martin (23 Apr 2007)

It started again http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60119/post-559096/topicseen.html#new I agree with some of you that we do need A thread just for NEWS that way if people miss the story the first time they can read what happened without going through pages of RIP's Why not have a thread where it is locked and Mods post news on the accident or situation?


----------

